# User Reputation System Disabled



## Alex (Jan 22, 2015)

Based on the many complaints received about the feature (misuse and abuse), and the feedback that members have provided to me, I have decided to disable the user reputation system permanently.

While the system was a good indicator of a members contributions, it has become a silly popularity contest that has created a lot of tension on SS.org.

I hope this change best serves our community and is welcomed by many of our members.


----------

